# Bondo on a garage door?



## moneymgmt (Apr 30, 2007)

Kid that lived here before thought it was a good idea to shoot BB's at the garage so there are several tiny dents. Think I could use automotive bondo to fill them and then repaint it? Nothing functionally wrong with the door so I'd like to try to clean it up rather than replace. Other ideas?


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

For either a metal or wooden door, if it's only small places such as B-B marks, I would think some Bondo would work fine. The only problem I could think of would be the slight "flexibility" of the door as it travels. Try it, and if the Bondo doesn't want to stay put because of the door travel, then maybe paint flowers or such over the mark.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Don't forget to prime the bondo before you paint it! Should probably wet sand with a fine grit too or the patches could end up looking worse than the bb dings.

Personally I would dig the bbs out and use a wood filler if it is a wood door.


----------



## moneymgmt (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. Not a wood door, it is metal. Unfortunately there are probably 100 little bb dings. I'm going to prime and paint it anyway, just thinking I would attempt to clean up the dings a bit before doing so.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sounds like a plan and good luck. Kid sounds like loads of fun when he grows up and moves on to bigger weapons. Hopefully he will still only be shooting at garage doors.


----------



## Bob Deb (Nov 19, 2010)

I replaced the old, drafty, wood entry door at my house with a steel door with a leaded glass window. I normally wouldn't have bothered with the extra cost of the leaded glass, but it was deeply discounted due to having dings & scrapes from when it was a display model. ($400 door for less than $100) I went to the auto parts store, bought a small can of body filler/bondo, sanded & cleaned the damaged areas, filled the dings & scrapes, then sanded, primed & painted the door. It came out nice, looked like it was never damaged & has held up fine for the last 10 or 11 years.


----------

